# wma boundaries



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Where can you find the boundaries for the WMAs? Maps? Descriptions?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/w ... reface.pdf


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

That's just the preface to a publication I haven't been able to find online... a number on a state wide map doesn't really tell me where things are..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

found it.. I think.. if it's updated..

it's not..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you just referring to all WMA's in general or one specifically? If one specifically, look at the county recorder's site that gives maps most of the time...
I found a couple of WMA's on the DWR site just by searching: http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/scwma.pdf


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> That's just the preface to a publication I haven't been able to find online... a number on a state wide map doesn't really tell me where things are..


Ah, sorry, it's been a while since I printed it out. Here are the links to all the sections:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was kind of wanting the Roosevelt WMA boundaries. There no longer is the Roosevelt game farm. It was sold a year or two ago.


----------

